# icd9 history head injury



## mamacase1 (Jul 6, 2010)

Does anyone have a good icd9 code for history head injury


----------



## EARREYGUE (Jul 6, 2010)

unless its history of TBI the only other code for history of injury is V15.59


----------



## vj_tiwari (Jul 6, 2010)

Hey,

V15.59 is correct one. But look, if in your report Headache is mentioned then u may code like post traumatic headache 339.2* (And with this there is no need to code Hx of head injury). Also please refer tabular list to code 339.2*

Hope this helps! 

VJ.


----------



## mitchellde (Jul 7, 2010)

vj_tiwari said:


> Hey,
> 
> V15.59 is correct one. But look, if in your report Headache is mentioned then u may code like post traumatic headache 339.2* (And with this there is no need to code Hx of head injury). Also please refer tabular list to code 339.2*
> 
> ...



If this is documented as a post trauma headache then you also need a late effect code from category 905-909.


----------



## vj_tiwari (Jul 7, 2010)

Hi Debra, 

So I underlined the sentence as "also please refer tabular list to code 339.2*" in my previous post. In tabular list they mentioned about late effects.

VJ.


----------



## mamacase1 (Jul 7, 2010)

Thnak you all for your help.


----------

